# Got a question about this forum ?



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Not trying to start an argument but what is the big deal with posting a spot?  I don't have any "spots" so I have none to tell, but if someone who did and wanted to help a new comer to the sport or something of that nature why would it be such a big deal.  Me for instance I am new to the area I used to live in eastern NC and swamps were a dime a dozen there so scouting was easy sit on the side of the road and watch them drop in or come out depending on time of the day.  And there if you could float it you could hunt it, it is not as strict as Ga up there with their water way restrictions. Also a person in my position I am at work before daylight and don't get home until its dark so what is wrong with trying to get a little help.  Is this forum just a bragging board ?  "look at how awesome my spot is sucks to be you"


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 8, 2014)

It's ga.... We work our butts off for the few birds we do kill.... Sis is to work hard to get on em, then have it blasted on here for everyone to see


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

You can't compare East NC to GA in terms of available bird habitat or numbers of birds.  It is not as easy as you describe.  For as many people that post actively on this sub-forum, I'd wager there's at least 5 fold that number whom sit back and wait for someone to post where they're killing birds, and then show up the next morning.  It's worthless explaining unless you've seen firsthand ( I have) a large, almost overnight influx of people you've never seen before into an area you've been hunting fairly successfully (it is GA, afterall).


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

I understand that and I have experienced it not from on a forum but I am from a small town and if you talk people listen or better yet they see your truck parked at a bridge a few mornings and you go back one day and there is a parking lot next to the same bridge one morning.  But my question was why would my post get deleted if I shared a spot.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 8, 2014)

It's worthless explaining unless you've seen firsthand ( I have) a large, almost overnight influx of people you've never seen before into an area you've been hunting fairly successfully (it is GA, afterall). 


I seen it firsthand at the water fowl slayery capital of the mid west ga zone.  Somebody said birds everywhere just a few days before opening day and bygod that parking lot looked like I 285 that morning.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> I understand that and I have experienced it not from on a forum but I am from a small town and if you talk people listen or better yet they see your truck parked at a bridge a few mornings and you go back one day and there is a parking lot next to the same bridge one morning.  But my question was why would my post get deleted if I shared a spot.



Because it causes strife and woe.  
Suppose you and I hunt a productive public land honey hole, and we're the only warm bodies that know if its existence.  One of us tells Jim-bob, he tells Cletus, whom then goes and tells his wife's brother's cousin.  The next time you show up they're sitting on your stump, or worse, get butt-hurt because one of us is sitting there and setup 75 yards away.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

Just post a picture and be done with it.


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

And what is wrong with helping a fellow hunter out I just don't get it.  And as far as working my butt off I have never hunted anything but public property my entire life for any type of game so I know about work and hunting


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Just post a picture and be done with it.



so this is just a bragging board ?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

Ain't nothing wrong with it, but putting it on the WWW for the whole cotton-picking world to see will and does have ill, unintended consequences.  Some don't want to put in the work, and would rather someone spoon-feed them.


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree that some people are here to abuse it, but it seems like the whole attitude toward each other changes in this forum from say the deer hunting forum.  I mean yesterday I found a couple hundred Canadians but I can't go hunt them I am in Fire Recruit school right now and there is no missing class so if I seen a new comer needing help in my area I could PM them that spot but we are not allowed to post for help.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope you don't go shoot up a bunch of Canadians...


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 8, 2014)

You can hunt Canadians?!! Holy crap!!! How much is a non resident license????!!!


----------



## Silvereyes (Dec 8, 2014)

A lot of people here love to help new people. I have received countless tips from people. However, most of these tips have come from PM. If you look at the thread views you can see why. Some post only have 12 comments but 500 views.  My experience has been that if you want help and tips then become part of the community and not expect handouts.  Just my .02


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

See my point exactly nothing but condescending commits on this forum.  You guys know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Not pointed at you silvereyes


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

Lighten up, Francis.  Though this particular forum is pretty tame, taking a joke goes a long way.  
Canadians are people, Canadas are geese.


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree with all that has been posted, if you would like to help send a PM, that method is used quite a bit...

Also, have you ever googled "duck hunting lake (insert ga lake here)" or river, swamp, wma, etc...I guarantee that within the first 5 results you will see a GON Forum link from the last 6-7 years where it has been discussed. This is more than likely why the post are deleted, and I completely agree.


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Francis huh? I love computer tough guys, but any how please forgive my ignorance oh Lord of the water fowl for using the wrong terminology in your presence.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> Not trying to start an argument but what is the big deal with posting a spot?  I don't have any "spots" so I have none to tell, but if someone who did and wanted to help a new comer to the sport or something of that nature why would it be such a big deal.  Me for instance I am new to the area I used to live in eastern NC and swamps were a dime a dozen there so scouting was easy sit on the side of the road and watch them drop in or come out depending on time of the day.  And there if you could float it you could hunt it, it is not as strict as Ga up there with their water way restrictions. Also a person in my position I am at work before daylight and don't get home until its dark so what is wrong with trying to get a little help.  Is this forum just a bragging board ?  "look at how awesome my spot is sucks to be you"




this is NOT the case 99% of the time for us GA hunters who hunt public land.....a lot of hard work, time and $$ go into scouting. Now, if you wanna post YOUR spots for all of us to see, then I, along with every other member of this forum who predominantly hunt public land, will gladly get our pen and paper and write them down....just be sure to include specific way points so I can put them in my GPS


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

lol.  
I'm quoting "Stripes".
Again, another joke.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

"Why did the chicken cross the road?"
 *To get from the left to the right!*
 "He stepped out of rank, got hit by a tank..."
 *He ain't no chicken no more!*


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2014)

You answered your own question in your first post. You said back home swamps were dime a dozen and it was nothing to find birds...... Here it is NOT like that as you are finding out. Now the harder it is to find birds the harder it is to find someone to tell you where to go. In GA, most big lakes are public and at some point during the season hold birds. They may not be what you were used to shooting back home but it is what we have. Also if you go to gohuntgeorgia.net and click on the WMA lists they all have airial maps. Look for ones that have water and go put some leg work in. If you ask the right questions on here most of the time you can get atleast one person to help..... The key is asking the right question.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

...and not have me resort to quoting a 1981 Bill Murray classic because I'm tired of drivel.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> ...and not have me resort to quoting a 1981 Bill Murray classic because I'm tired of drivel.



You need to watch some war movies


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You need to watch some war movies



Oh I enjoy them, but I'm not sure if I could pull humor from them as I can Stripes.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

It is a funny movie


----------



## wray912 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> Francis huh? I love computer tough guys, but any how please forgive my ignorance oh Lord of the water fowl for using the wrong terminology in your presence.



i take it youve never seen rugger before...carefull with the tough guy remarks, the dude is huge


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

lol.  I'd like to reiterate I was joking.  Albeit immoral, you hunt all the Canadians you want.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> I agree that some people are here to abuse it, but it seems like* the whole attitude toward each other changes* in this forum from say the deer hunting forum.  I mean yesterday I found a couple hundred Canadians but I can't go hunt them I am in Fire Recruit school right now and there is no missing class so if I seen a new comer needing help in my area I could PM them that spot but we are not allowed to post for help.


 

It's called being a Duck Hunter half of us don't even trust our own kin with honey holes.  If you have thin skin maybe you should take up another hobby like knitting....


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

rnelson I agree but if you are to ask a question on here it seems to me that you get shut down before you can get help.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> Not trying to start an argument but what is the big deal with posting a spot?  I don't have any "spots" so I have none to tell, but if someone who did and wanted to help a new comer to the sport or something of that nature why would it be such a big deal.  Me for instance I am new to the area I used to live in eastern NC and swamps were a dime a dozen there so scouting was easy sit on the side of the road and watch them drop in or come out depending on time of the day.  And there if you could float it you could hunt it, it is not as strict as Ga up there with their water way restrictions. Also a person in my position I am at work before daylight and don't get home until its dark so what is wrong with trying to get a little help.  Is this forum just a bragging board ?  "look at how awesome my spot is sucks to be you"



No, this is not "just a bragging board."
I don't know if you've read the "Forum is now open" and "cyber scouting" Sticky's, but a great deal of time, effort, conversation, and input from members went into those.
 These guys are passionate about the sport and will happily assist you with any questions you have EXCEPT where to go. The number of infractions, fights, rants, and bannings due to cyber-scouting and talking about where the ducks were/are is quite numerous and the decision was made to end it.
If you are okay with those parameters, then welcome to the forum.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick, I've fished and hunted ducks my entire life and the VERY FIRST thing I learned from my dad was no matter what always lie about where your honey holes are. Of course, all of us take a new person to these spots at some point. Might be your best friend or some guy you met right here on GON. 7 times out of 10 that guy will find a way back to that hole without you. Sharing information over the WWW is just like that but instead of that one guy who told his other buddies and now you have another boat of people to contend with you have the entire GA duck hunting population to contend with. Using PM's is a very easy way to gain good info about spots. Most people will help you out. Saying you went to "insert any GA spot" and slammed ducks is a quick way to lose your spot and make other people in the area extremely angry. It's just not common courtesy to name drop public places. I personally have a pretty big group of people up and down the coast that I share info with constantly. If I were to place that same info on the web it would be a disaster for us. Anyways, just throwing in my 2 cents.


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

And I am not saying I want spots anyhow I will get out and find them myself that is half the fun and it seems the majority of the folks on here are a long ways from me anyhow more south so its not like your spots would help me.  I only started the post just to get insight on why people are treated so negatively.  I hope to get back to NC a few weekends before we close out so I can get on this bragging board LOL .  And its not just people asking about spots on here I have seen a ton of post where some hunter had an awesome hunt and people start bashing right of the bat saying the hunter shot too many or they were probably baiting blah blah blah that just what I see at least


----------



## andyparm (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> And I am not saying I want spots anyhow I will get out and find them myself that is half the fun and it seems the majority of the folks on here are a long ways from me anyhow more south so its not like your spots would help me.  I only started the post just to get insight on why people are treated so negatively.  I hope to get back to NC a few weekends before we close out so I can get on this bragging board LOL .  And its not just people asking about spots on here I have seen a ton of post where some hunter had an awesome hunt and people start bashing right of the bat saying the hunter shot too many or they were probably baiting blah blah blah that just what I see at least



I do agree with that last part. Someone will always have something negative to say about your hunt if you do better than them...just kinda have to ignore that part. As Taylor Swift says, "Haters gonna hate."


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

wray912 said:


> i take it youve never seen rugger before...carefull with the tough guy remarks, the dude is huge



I am not even gonna start with that one bud lol I am no little feller and I know he was just trying to get me going so I was being a smart *** back I have been in the fire service for 13 years worked all over seas in Iraq and Afghanistan and I grew up a real fat boy trust me I have thick skin just giving it back


----------



## welderguy (Dec 8, 2014)

wray912 said:


> i take it youve never seen rugger before...carefull with the tough guy remarks, the dude is huge



Hey!!!  Dont be mean.Rugger cant help it hes fluffy.Fluffy guys need love too!....man this forum is So mean.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

*resists urge to quote mean girls*


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> *resists urge to quote mean girls*



Good man.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2014)

Every year this happens in some manner or another. I say just go kill some birds and not worry about what guys on the www are saying.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 8, 2014)

Man, what did that horse ever do to you?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

to many chick flicks


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, thats a horse? thought it was a coot.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm new. send me a PM with location of all the geese. I'm free the rest of the week.

Sincerely.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

and i don't wanna fight anyone. I'm short.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

and still find it funny when the Big Neck kid wants to quote Mean Girls.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

Jasper isn't too far from me. Help


----------



## wray912 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> I am not even gonna start with that one bud lol I am no little feller and I know he was just trying to get me going so I was being a smart *** back I have been in the fire service for 13 years worked all over seas in Iraq and Afghanistan and I grew up a real fat boy trust me I have thick skin just giving it back



Just pickin...and welder guy im fluffy but this cat is fluffy like concrete


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

wray912 said:


> Just pickin...and welder guy im fluffy but this cat is fluffy like concrete



You aint fluffy


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

no personal attacks K.E..


----------



## wray912 (Dec 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You aint fluffy



Well what would you call it


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> no personal attacks K.E..



Not an attack it is the truth. I hunt with him from time to time


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok no problem. Im just trying to keep this place civil. still waiting on my PM for the goose killing location.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

and I'm sorry for calling you Big Neck, Mr. Rugger.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 8, 2014)

Yall need to check out the OP's first ever comment he made on this forum.It is a perfect example of why you dont give away your spot on this forum.


----------



## Outdoors300 (Dec 8, 2014)

Well work hard play harder


----------



## wray912 (Dec 8, 2014)

welderguy said:


> Yall need to check out the OP's first ever comment he made on this forum.It is a perfect example of why you dont give away your spot on this forum.



Kinda contradictory aint it


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 8, 2014)

Link please.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> and I'm sorry for calling you Big Neck, Mr. Rugger.



Forgiven


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Link please.



#6 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8403305&highlight=#post8403305


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dang I must have really upset you boys digging up my first post ever.  I was not saying I post spots just asking why it is automatically deleted if you posted one.  Or ask for a point in the right direction trust me I KNOW it can screw a place up read my earlier comments in this post back home you don't need a forum to screw a place up just talking about a place in public or parking on the side of the road or anywhere you can be seen will have people in your holes.  and what you don't see is all the PMs I sent to that guy who started that post.  But by all means I think if you want to give you location out then go ahead.


----------



## Nick84 (Dec 8, 2014)

And Bob I sent you a PM even though I know you are not new to this stuff, but I am not stingy and I want everyone to have success.  So take it or leave it I can't promise you they will be there now but they were sunday for sure.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> Dang I must have really upset you boys digging up my first post ever.  I was not saying I post spots just asking why it is automatically deleted if you posted one.  Or ask for a point in the right direction trust me I KNOW it can screw a place up read my earlier comments in this post back home you don't need a forum to screw a place up just talking about a place in public or parking on the side of the road or anywhere you can be seen will have people in your holes.  and what you don't see is all the PMs I sent to that guy who started that post.  But by all means I think if you want to give you location out then go ahead.



Then why ask the question if youve seen it first hand...i think what your point is if you personally dont care then you should be able to post it..the problem with that is that if its public land your not the only one that knows of that spot so just because you might not mind doesnt mean it wont mess others up that hunt the same area


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> Dang I must have really upset you boys digging up my first post ever.  I was not saying I post spots just asking why it is automatically deleted if you posted one.  Or ask for a point in the right direction trust me I KNOW it can screw a place up read my earlier comments in this post back home you don't need a forum to screw a place up just talking about a place in public or parking on the side of the road or anywhere you can be seen will have people in your holes.  and what you don't see is all the PMs I sent to that guy who started that post.  But by all means I think if you want to give you location out then go ahead.



Because it is not allowed and I am the guy that will delete it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

CYBER SCOUTING threads are no longer allowed. If you come here and ask about where are the ducks your thread will be removed. Any thing that even comes close to cyber scouting will no longer be allowed in this section of the forum. This is not open for debate! One other thing do not post spots. these threads will be removed with out notice.
__________________


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

This is why^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick84 said:


> Not trying to start an argument but what is the big deal with posting a spot?  I don't have any "spots" so I have none to tell, but if someone who did and wanted to help a new comer to the sport or something of that nature why would it be such a big deal.  Me for instance I am new to the area I used to live in eastern NC and swamps were a dime a dozen there so scouting was easy sit on the side of the road and watch them drop in or come out depending on time of the day.  And there if you could float it you could hunt it, it is not as strict as Ga up there with their water way restrictions. Also a person in my position I am at work before daylight and don't get home until its dark so what is wrong with trying to get a little help.  Is this forum just a bragging board ?  "look at how awesome my spot is sucks to be you"



Because it starts fights and gets otherwise good people banned for stupid reasons....that's why. You ain't gotta like it BUT, a lot of us have BEGGED for killer to do exactly what you're whining about instead of just reprimanding those who choose to reprimand the spot poster publicly. A LOT OF US.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

It aint open for debate!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yall boys keep bickering. I am going to shoot some birds in the morning.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Yall boys keep bickering. I am going to shoot some birds in the morning.



Where are you going?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 8, 2014)

reminds me of facebook. I said it. I work tomorrow but will be thinking of ducks all 12 hours. and I will stare at the same google map areas as if there is something I havnt seen. I will draw maps of the creeks I need to get to because gps doesnt show the little ones. I will read about laws and regs that I have 100 times already for Ga. I will not shoot the roost. I shoot 2 3/4 20 guage full choke wingmaster (2 3/4 work when you aim). I found my own spots (killed birds), and have had nice people on this site offer and take me out iin there boats to their spots, this forum is a great place. I will pay it forward. There is a reason for the etiquette of the forum. It preserves integrity of the sport and encourages newer hunters to the area to be hungry and feel the reward of learning a new spot instead of it being handed to them. Also, there are not just "new to the area" experienced hunters here. There are the "new and I never hunted before but saw a tv show and dont know a thing about courtesy" hunters. Cant teach courtesy over a forum. So with the forum being so regulated, it also helps keep the tradition and values at a personal level. Rant complete. I dont know if it makes sense. But if your still reading this your bored.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Yall boys keep bickering. I am going to shoot some birds in the morning.



I missed your phone call with the invite....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2014)

g0nef1sshn said:


> reminds me of facebook. I said it. I work tomorrow but will be thinking of ducks all 12 hours. and I will stare at the same google map areas as if there is something I havnt seen. I will draw maps of the creeks I need to get to because gps doesnt show the little ones. I will read about laws and regs that I have 100 times already for Ga. I will not shoot the roost. I shoot 2 3/4 20 guage full choke wingmaster (2 3/4 work when you aim). I found my own spots (killed birds), and have had nice people on this site offer and take me out iin there boats to their spots, this forum is a great place. I will pay it forward. There is a reason for the etiquette of the forum. It preserves integrity of the sport and encourages newer hunters to the area to be hungry and feel the reward of learning a new spot instead of it being handed to them. Also, there are not just "new to the area" experienced hunters here. There are the "new and I never hunted before but saw a tv show and dont know a thing about courtesy" hunters. Cant teach courtesy over a forum. So with the forum being so regulated, it also helps keep the tradition and values at a personal level. Rant complete. I dont know if it makes sense. But if your still reading this your bored.


Nope. I have to. It's kinda my thing.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2014)

jay sullivent said:


> Where are you going?



To a very large top secret public body of water that no one knows about


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> To a very large top secret public body of water that no one knows about



the Nature park is not legal Robbie.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> the Nature park is not legal Robbie.



 There you go crushing my dreams again......


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> There you go crushing my dreams again......



Its 10 am and you are on the forum so either A you have shot a limit and are back at the house oooorrrr B you are sitting in the blind lookin at the forum cause you aren't seeing birds... So which is it?


----------

